# Reciprocity in Indiana



## Adriel Stoltzfus (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of there's a way to get around having to re-test for EMT-B licensure here in Indiana? I just moved here from California and just got licensed a few months ago....It's very frustrating that they don't accept NREMT after I spent so much money!
Any help would be appreciated greatly!


----------



## daniduck (Jan 14, 2015)

Adriel Stoltzfus said:


> Does anyone know of there's a way to get around having to re-test for EMT-B licensure here in Indiana? I just moved here from California and just got licensed a few months ago....It's very frustrating that they don't accept NREMT after I spent so much money!
> Any help would be appreciated greatly!



In the state of Indiana, it is not a National Registered state but they DO provide that test. Every state is different... According to the, "Procedure For Obtaining EMS Reciprocity- 

5. Be a person who: 
A. holds a current emergency medical technician registration from the National Registry; 
and 
B. has completed a course equivalent to the Indiana approved curriculum."

This is information is from the, http://www.in.gov/dhs/files/reciprocity.pdf
Visit, http://www.in.gov/dhs/3525.htm
for more information regarding to Indiana State Law in the Emergency Medical Services

Good Luck!


----------



## daniduck (Jan 14, 2015)

I live in Indiana btw.


----------



## Adriel Stoltzfus (Apr 27, 2015)

I found the same thing! They're still trying to force me to test....I've had multiple people tell me, that they just want the testing fees...


----------

